# 120 In Smurf Tube



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> He's wanting to use an extension cord for some reason:blink:


Yes I understand that but why would one want to use smurf tube as opposed to just fishing through the wall? What are the advantages of the tube?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mbryan said:


> What are the advantages of the tube?


Not much, really. If you have several conductors to run, it can save you some hassle with fishing, especially if there's insulation in the wall. I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Yes I understand that but why would one want to use smurf tube as opposed to just fishing through the wall? What are the advantages of the tube?


It's a raceway.

If you leave any 120v circuits out of it, you can run your speaker wires, telecom connection, CAT5/6, RG-6, HDMI, etc. through it.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> junk


Almost all condos over 4 floors use ENT for all low-voltage. Very popular in our area...I wouldn't call it junk as I've never had a problem with it.

Chewy are you talking about fire breaks?

Ultralink and Monster both make behind TV surge protectors...both of which are a complete waste of money.

Extension cords don't go in walls, either stop being a hack and put a plug in or use a ULC rated in-wall extension kit. DataComm makes them:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Almost all condos over 4 floors use ENT for all low-voltage. Very popular in our area...I wouldn't call it junk as I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> Chewy are you talking about fire breaks?
> 
> ...


You didn't call it junk, I did.:laughing:
I've seen some buildings that have it as the raceway for power circuits.
Hack IMO, but then again, I'm not really a fan of MC other than lighting whips or fishing down a wall.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> You didn't call it junk, I did.:laughing:
> I've seen some buildings that have it as the raceway for power circuits.
> Hack IMO, but then again, I'm not really a fan of MC other than lighting whips or fishing down a wall.


Never seen it used for power. 

I assume you are a hard pipe man. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Never seen it used for power. .......


Go to Vegas..... that's *all *they use. Different colors for different systems.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Chewy are you talking about fire breaks?


No, just the way we frame with timber, Ive even seen guys do it with steel studs and self drilling screws. This is my old mans basement we dug out and built a wall across since we had to remove a couple of piles... He should have dug the basement out before he tiled the kitchen right above. :laughing: Because he is older he staggers them whereas now days theyre all in the same line usually.

That mould is just from storage of those MDF sheets he lined it with to hang shelves on the other side, its dry as a bone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> No, just the way we frame with timber, Ive even seen guys do it with steel studs and self drilling screws. This is my old mans basement we dug out and built a wall across since we had to remove a couple of piles... He should have dug the basement out before he tiled the kitchen right above. :laughing: Because he is older he staggers them whereas now days theyre all in the same line usually.
> 
> That mould is just from storage of those MDF sheets he lined it with to hang shelves on the other side, its dry as a bone.


That is insane...why?

Where in New Zealand are ya? I have a sister in Auckland but I'm far to cheap to go visit her.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> You didn't call it junk, I did.:laughing:
> I've seen some buildings that have it as the raceway for power circuits.
> Hack IMO, but then again, I'm not really a fan of MC other than lighting whips or fishing down a wall.


Why dont you like mc cable? So you pipe everything in commercial???


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Why dont you like mc cable? So you pipe everything in commercial???


As much as I can charge for.:thumbsup:
Just the way I learned 34 years ago, and I've been accused of not accepting change very well.

IMO stringing MC takes no more talent than roping houses. Just not a lot of opportunity to show any skill. I do understand the labor savings associated with MC, and I've heard all the arguments that it will not be seen, I just prefer to install conduit.

Don't get me wrong, I string plenty of romex and MC, just not what I like.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> As much as I can charge for.:thumbsup:
> Just the way I learned 34 years ago, and I've been accused of not accepting change very well.
> 
> IMO stringing MC takes no more talent than roping houses. Just not a lot of opportunity to show any skill. I do understand the labor savings associated with MC, and I've heard all the arguments that it will not be seen, I just prefer to install conduit.
> ...


I hear ya.. its hard to come across a guy who can bend some emt. Or even know how to thread up a service.

In huge warehouses they dont even pipe it anymore. I was at a job that they didnt even pipe a 6/3 circuit.
It does save alot of time but its not a neat looking job. Pipe looks alot better.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I hear ya.. its hard to come across a guy who can bend some emt. Or even know how to thread up a service.
> 
> In huge warehouses they dont even pipe it anymore. I was at a job that they didnt even pipe a 6/3 circuit.
> It does save alot of time but its not a neat looking job. Pipe looks alot better.


Weird. Around here most NC buildings get MC in the walls and EMT on the surface...low voltage is either in ENT or FT6 for in wall and EMT on surface with drain wires.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Well im speaking a big open warehouse so no walls. All bx cable. Its ok by code as long as its mc but it looks like crap. Ill post a pic tommorow night so you see what im talking about.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Well im speaking a big open warehouse so no walls. All bx cable. Its ok by code as long as its mc but it looks like crap. Ill post a pic tommorow night so you see what im talking about.


Yeah that would look like crap, you see a bit of that here but I consider it complete and udder hackery.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Lotta mc cable




View attachment 76401




And a big ass fan :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I dont know why that pic double posted?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are two different pics.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> junk


Actually, we have been using a butt load of smurf for LV wiring(coax, siamese coax and CAT 5/6) in walls prior to having them closed up. The wiring goes from the wall penetration to the outside, up the wall, then into the attic space where it's attached to a joist. 

We have been using Quick Flash for the wall penetration of the smurf per the GC's recommendation....this has worked quite well. Siding is then installed over the Quick Flash.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with you guys that MC looks bad when you could have piped. We pipe all we can, basically in warehouses and similar structures.....meets code and no problem with inspectors. 

IMO, when you see a lot of MC instead of EMT when EMT could have been used, it usually means that the low bidder got the job and they had to cut corners.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Those are two different pics.


Yea i kno but when i edit it theres only one pic.. wierd


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Now theres 3 pics there? :laughing: idk whats goin on


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I see you're mobile. I'm a desktop sorta guy, so have no clue how your app works. :sad:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I see you're mobile. I'm a desktop sorta guy, so have no clue how your app works. :sad:


I just opened it up on my browser and it still shows only 1 attachment when i go to edit it. I give up..


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe this Internet thing just isn't for you. Don't worry as its just a fad and will be gone in no time


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mbryan said:


> Maybe this Internet thing just isn't for you. Don't worry as its just a fad and will be gone in no time


Maybe...


----------

